# When/How to feel the cervix



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

When is it necessary to feel the cervix? I have a goat who's ligaments have felt loose for about a week now. Her bag is full and she is HUGE. So far no signs of toxemia that I know of, eats her grain ration, grazes throughout the day, urinates and defecates normally. Over the last 48 hours the babies have really dropped, and she has sunken areas on each side of her tail. I've noticed a few contractions, but no regularity. I'm assuming they were Braxton Hicks as in humans. I read one article that suggested to feel the cervix on a doe when you suspect a normal pregnancy so that your first time is not in an emergent situation. They said that it would be beneficial to feel the cervix when it is closed, softening, and with contraction during labor so you can get a sense of a healthy progression. I am also currently getting my bachelors in nursing and have just finished my labor and delivery rotation. I know that the more frequently you check the cervix the higher propensity for infection, at least in humans. Should I try feeling it, or should I just leave well enough alone? Also, do I risk prematurely rupturing her membranes if I attempt to feel, and how easy is it to accidently rupture a membrane? Thanks everyone for putting up with all my questions, maybe some day I'll learn enough to contribute, but until then.... I really appreciate all the advice!!! (by the way you can see pictures of the goat I'm speaking of in my other post... "new goat owner: Will today be the day..."))


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There is no need. Sounds like your doe is progressing normally, no reason to go in and check unless she's in obvious labor and having contractions without progress. Just be patient, she'll kid when she's ready.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee I agree.


----------



## Brendi (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay, good. I thought it sounded strange going in if you don't have to, but just wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

She is getting close.


----------

